# Which Fishing PFD is best?



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Do you guys like the conventional style of PFDs or the inflatable ones? Is there danger of putting a hook or something through an inflatable one? Would like to get one just for the comfort factor in the summer but maybe they aren't the smartest choice. Hardcore Yakfishers chime in please!


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I wear a Hobie inflatable- and I mean I wear it- not sometimes, but all the time I am in a kayak-and to protect it from hooks, sharp objects, deteriorating from sun exposure, etc. it has ballistic nylon covers over the inflatable bladders- the reason I like the inflatable over the traditional foam PFDs is purely a comfort issue- it is a lot cooler in the summer, not as bulky, and it is less restrictive to movement of paddling, casting, etc..


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Agreed they are much more comfortable! I want to get one that I will wear all the time and not take it off when I get tired of wearing it.


----------



## Sushiplease (Jun 18, 2007)

Just bought 2 of these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004062GC0/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 for my new Yellow Hobie.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

I use an inflatable belt type. By far, the least cumbersome and most comfortable to wear.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have the MTI Solaris F-Spec and it works great for me. I think you can find it at Dick's. That's where I got it last year. Make sure you get a PFD with a HIGH BACK or you'll have a SORE BACK!

http://www.amazon.com/MTI-Adventurewear-Solaris-F-Spec-Fishing/dp/B007X109IM/ref=pd_sbs_a_9

But I would much prefer an inflatable. There are some relatively inexpensive ones, but I have heard that you should only buy the higher-end inflatables.


----------

